
4chan Founder: Facebook and Google Do Identity Wrong [video] - transburgh
http://mashable.com/2011/10/18/chris-poole-4chan-web-2/
======
johnnyjustice
Thank you for the upload, I think this guys got a great point, and opens the
game up to whoever wants to step up, The Anonymous Facebook.

He speaks to a lot of awesome points that hit home with me. Especially about
the forums we used as kids, and the privacy with that. /endlovefest

